# Hamburg ~ 12/2/17



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

How cold is the Field House in December?


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

This is usually one of my favorite shows... haha it's finally comfortable in there. 

Waiting in line can be a bit of a drag though.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

Nice Im looking for a male Phyllobates bicolor, Also male red Trivittata or few juvies. Otherwize will be looking at other cool frogs an gettin sum supplies


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

it seems that the list of dart frog vendors is dwindling. tim heath, frog nerd, and capt. ron. maybe ron will be there but his health is not the best.


----------



## radiata (Jul 24, 2010)

pa.walt said:


> it seems that the list of dart frog vendors is dwindling. tim heath, frog nerd, and capt. ron. maybe ron will be there but his health is not the best.


If you want to see Tim Heath, you need to go to the White Plains show.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

radiata said:


> If you want to see Tim Heath, you need to go to the White Plains show.


Tim Heath is that the tincman? I get so confused


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

bobrez said:


> Tim Heath is that the tincman? I get so confused


tincman is idiris. tim heath frog farm.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

radiata said:


> If you want to see Tim Heath, you need to go to the White Plains show.


actually i could go to his house. he lives close. i just wanted to let the nes people that the frog vendors are not what they use to be. also keith, frogs and things south of me.


----------



## pa.walt (Feb 16, 2004)

curious did anyone go to hamburg and how was it.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

I seen Keith there. He had most of what i needed  [email protected] Rainforest there too. Not much else tho. Anybody else there.


----------



## bobrez (Sep 10, 2011)

pa.walt said:


> tincman is idiris. tim heath frog farm.


Frog farm Nice! Havent seen them in a while


----------

